# Minnesota trainers?



## Piper

I've searched but there isn't much info for MN trainers. I went through the beginner obedience at PetsMart, but I am looking for something better for the next levels. 

I don't plan on showing or competing, I would just like a well mannered dog that behaves nicely and listens to commands on and off leash.

Any info on TheK9coach, Augusta Dog Training or odies obedience? Augusta and Odies would be in-home private lessons. TheK9Coach would be group classes. 

The Canine Coach Voted Twin Cities #1 Favorite Dog Trainer, behavior training, group classes in Minneapolis and St. Paul
Dog training, daycare and spa, boarding | Augusta Dog Training
Private Dog Training In Minnesota

Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Elaine

Where do you live and are you only interested in in-home private stuff? I have to say that getting reliable off-leash control takes a lot of training.


----------



## Piper

I am in Rosemount. I don't mind one way or another, just assumed private would be faster with more detailed focus and instruction.


----------



## CassandGunnar

I've heard good things about Total Recall Trainers.
I think they're in the north metro, so it's a bit of a drive from Rosemount, but they might be worth checking out.


----------



## horsegirl

how about looking into gsdcmsp,, (German shepherd dog club of Minneapolis and St Paul), we have a lot of fun, classes are held Friday nights at animal inn in Lake Elmo, the club has obedience , rally , herding , GEO tracking ect...


----------



## Elaine

This is a bit of a drive for you, but it's not only one of the better places to train with a wide selection of classes to choose from, it's also the closest one to you that I know of.

It's St Paul dog training club and it's in South St Paul.

http://www.spdtc.com/


----------



## Piper

Thanks a lot, I'll check it out.


----------



## Piper

What about Rio Gran group classes?
Rio Gran Training Academy, dog and cat boarding kennel, pet grooming, dog obedience training - Hastings Minnesota


----------



## Elaine

I have to say that I know very little about them and that's not generally a good thing. There are dog schools here in town that don't actually train the dogs but make you feel good about it. I know you said you weren't interested in showing, but that's how you judge a school: by the quality of their dogs that do compete and I just don't see any from there.

The higher the standard you train to will mean the better dog to live with even if you don't ever set foot in a competition.


----------



## Piper

Thanks Elaine. I am going there tonight to check it out and get a feel for it. Any experience with dogs from The K9 Coach? Thanks for all of your insight!


----------



## Elaine

I think all those private people generally only deal with problem dogs and that's what they deal with. I don't know any of them personally. 

You are going to get a better trained dog from a dog school due to all the socialization and distractions that you can't get anywhere else plus the weekly schedule keeps you from putting off your practicing at home. The more time you put into your dog the better your dog will turn out.


----------



## Piper

The K9 Coach would be group classes. When I talked to rio gran they made it sound like their beginner class is more than what we did at petsmart. Tonight is week 3 of the beginner class and intermediate. They said I can hop in both tonight (one at 6 and one after at 7) and see where our level is at and stay in the appropriate class for the remaining 5 weeks. Otherwise The K9 Coach class isn't for about a month, and I'd like to start sooner. I have already put off further classes for a while (finished petsmart last May). My other option is a 3 week board and train in Mankato at In Kennel Dog Training MN | Behavior Modification | Custom Dog Training Minnesota
I like the 3 week time frame vs. the 6mo of classes it would take at Rio Gran. I do realize the 3 weeks would still require home training, but it would be a nice start.


----------



## Elaine

There is no shortcut to training. You either put in the time or you don't. 

When you start comparing anyone to PetSmart training, that is not a good sign. Just about anyone is better than PetSmart. This is totally your choice, of course, but if you want that easy to live with and take everywhere with you type of dog, I would go to SPDTC of the options you have given.


----------



## Piper

Sounds good, appreciate all the help!


----------

